# First time Driving! Pics!



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha awesome!  Glad you had fun!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That looks like so much fun! I wish I had a pony and cart. The one you have is perfect


----------



## orchid park (Jun 1, 2008)

oh congrats on your first time driving. 
It is definately an addictive past time. Hope you keep it up and have loads of fun doing it.


----------



## Greys Park Lodge (May 26, 2009)

im glad you like it, i stared driving 9 months (aproximatley) ago, it was funny actually, we had an australian pony for sale for ages and couldnt sell him and then we ran into an old friend from my old pony club and she was interested in him and she ended up guying him, the day she came to pick him up we had some trouble puting him on the float so as soon as she got him on the float she didnt want to hold him up to get the papers so we took them around later that week and she wasnt home but her mum was home so we got talking to her mum and she is really into driving and she has been doing it for ages and i wanted to start driving ages ago but just never did anything about it, and then she offered to teach me so i went up to her place all the time to go driving and she has a stunning welsh mountain pony that no one else had driven him for 2 years and she let me drive him and she said i should definently keep going, but we didnt have the room for another horse, and we had got given 2 shettys last year a 2yo and a 4yo, the 2yo is a bit young so we are going to leave her but i ended up breaking the 4yo in and she is loveing it, and ever since i have been driving her it has changed her whole attitude about being ridden so now i am rideing her and driving her and we have the biggest bond ever now.


----------



## Cloudrider (Jun 9, 2009)

Cool, looks like you had fun.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a blast! thanks for sharing


----------

